# Swingyde



## RGuk (Feb 14, 2009)

OK.....so I've been putting it off (time constraints) but here is my review for the SWINGYDE swing aid.

Swingyde is a simple plastic attachment you clamp onto your club. Here is the website....I suspect it's not been updated since the dawn of the internet.

http://www.swingyde.com.au/

It comes in a box with a DVD and wrist band and 1p rubber band!







It "claims" to help with all sorts of things, some of which I might agree with, some not.

Essentialy, you set up as normal and as you make your swing and cock your wrists, the rest end of the guide presses against your left wrist. If you have set it up properly you should find a good 90 degree angle. Here's a photo or two.













I saw one years ago, found it was still available and went to Direct Golf in person to collect it (Walsall)

My initial impressions were not good. I set it up correctly (which you could mess up badly if you are not of the IKEA flat pack read-the-instructions type) on my 6 iron and took it to the range.

Now, if you swing does indeed resemble a man trying to kill a snake in a phone booth, this gadget is going to drive you NUTS. Not just a little frustrating, but plainly INSANE.
However, if you have a fair swing, you might just do what I did, which is to put it on, make a swing, and then say "oohhh, that was good, I can do my normal thing and learn absolutely nothing!!!!" Harsh, but fair.
As you swing back, it sits on your wrist, stays there to the top (unless you go all cuppy/flat/gooey/flacid(!)) then as you come down, it comes away and then re-attaches itself "as if by magic"   to your left wrist half way up the other side!!!

Anyhow, It crossed my mind that the Swingyde might actually have a hidden secret. AND THIS IS IT......read and be happy!!! possibly, very happy.

OK, so we all know that as you cock your wrists you "set" the club on a plane and most of us at some point get this a bit off or wrong. My technique has been out for a while and after my recent lesson I've been checking my take-away and the angle of set. It's now my pet project. Now, there is NOTHING in the swingyde literature to say you can't twist the gyde around the grip, therefore when you set the club, depending on swingyde placement, you could decide almost EXACTLY the angle you want to set the club at. You want to learn to swing Faldo upright?...swingyde can do this, you want to swing like a one-plane maestro? swingyde can do this!!! it's a miracle.....once in place, you CANNOT set the wrists/club/shaft either too flat or to upright.....so NO MORE PEEKING, NO MORE VIDEOING, NO MORE EXPLANAR....GET IT RIGHT AND YOU CAN WORK ON THIS ASPECT OF YOUR SWING CONFIDENT YOU ARE NEVER WRONG.

Now that.....is the real secret!!

Enjoy......







Before I tweaked it, 6/10....
Now I know how to twist it on the grip to set the club at an exact angle 10/10.....genius.....

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Wake up! I'm done.


----------



## RGuk (Feb 15, 2009)

So here's photos as promised.

They are not ideal, it's difficult to get the camera to click exactly at the right moment.....problem with shutter lag.....

The first two show the Swingyde set differently......one more flat than the other.













The other two are random ones BUT using the Swingyde.













Must try harder to keep the right knee flexed.....Argh...


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 15, 2009)

So when does the instruction vidio come out.... chuckle 

Actually bit lost with the discription about changing the angle.

For some reason although I'm curious, I wouldn't be seen dead admiting to ever using one of those or wanting to, for that matter. So great guts there in posting a review on this sort of gizmo.


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 15, 2009)

Dave. You say that the first two photos are with the 'thing' set differently, one more flat than the other.

The 'thing' looks quite flat to me, is that it laying on the ground behind you in the first two photos


----------



## RGuk (Feb 16, 2009)

Dave. You say that the first two photos are with the 'thing' set differently, one more flat than the other.

The 'thing' looks quite flat to me, is that it laying on the ground behind you in the first two photos  

Click to expand...

Whoops! I thought I had them in order. The second photo was in fact taken without the swingyde on....damn....


----------



## RGuk (Feb 16, 2009)

In actual fact....I've messed the whole thing up!

Just ignore me.....I'll send PaulOH a message and see if he rescue me from this DISASTER....(WHAT a wally!)


----------

